# our friend



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Our dear Friend Loy Deason AKA Shadslinger is undergoing surgery this morning. He is getting that old sore neck problem fixed. 
I'm sure he would appreciate your good thoughts and prayers while recovering.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Keeping Loy in our thoughts & prayers & hoping for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers are sent up for Loy and Susan.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Loy and Susan, get well soon friend.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Rest easy Loy, we appreciate and enjoy your LL reports. Get well quick sir.

take care,

Rick


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Interesting timing. About 30 minutes ago I remembered he was having surgery today, but before I saw this thread. SB I am glad you wrote this thread. Surgery around the spine is always a serious matter, and of course I wish Loy the best. On the other hand, I feel confident that the surgeons will help him out.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's hoping for a full and speedy recovery!

:cheers:


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

I have never known of a Master Fisherman who is more loved and admired by so many as Loy Deason. He is truly one fine gentleman and who has helped so many learn the art of fishing. My God give you His healing grace and a fast recovery.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Praying for Loy and his family


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Speedy recovery SS


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

My thoughts are with Shadslinger. Hope he has a speedy recovery and see him on the water soon.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Lord go before them and guide the surgeons hands. Comfort our friend Loy heal his body. 

And Lord please help Susan have the patience and strength to keep Loy tied down so he can rest and recover. You know how hard it will be for him to not go fishing.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I called Loy yesterday and offered him my prayers.
I asked him if Susan could could please update us periodically.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Get well soon Loy praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Speedy recovery Loy and hope it fixes you.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Praying


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Update: he was suppose to be in surgery for four hours but he just got out and Susan just was able to see him. He's doing ok.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Praying for a speedy recovery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I can always depend on Loy to find WB for my friends and I. Will definitely lift him up in prayer. He will be back stronger.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ducktracker said:


> Update: he was suppose to be in surgery for four hours but he just got out and Susan just was able to see him. He's doing ok.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Thanks Johnny! I didn't want to text and possibly bother him, and I didn't know Susan's number, so this is good to hear.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Prayers sent,Be patient and get completely well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

prayers went up early this morning.Get well soon my Friend


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

prayers will go out tonight for a quick and successful recovery


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers for a quick recovery going up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers for a quick recovery and great results.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Praying for a speedy and easy recovery.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Continued prayers for Loy !!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Hoping for a good, strong, healthy recovery Loy, my wife has done two rounds of C1-5 replacement we understand what you dealing with.Your reports have inspired me to chase the wb like a madman can't wait to read them soon, God bless you!!!
Dave,Rachel & Family.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers for complete healing. Take it easy Loy. Those fish will be there when doc gives the okay.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Speedy recovery Loy, get well soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who expressed their thoughts and prayers. They do so much for a person in need 
Can't hold the phone up long, so.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks to everyone who expressed their thoughts and prayers. They do so much for a person in need
> Can't hold the phone up long, so.
> 
> See you on the water.
> ...


Wonderful Loy!!!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Glad to hear your OK . Slow n easy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dr just came in one more and go home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> Dr just came in one more and go home!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. Just take it easy & get well so you can get back on the water. Prayers for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

God is good all the time!!!! And all the time God is good!!!!!

So glad to hear from you Loy. You will continue to be in my prayers. 

Get well my friend I look to see you on the river soon. I'm gonna find that down river Striper white bass honey hole one of these days and you'll be the first one I tell.:fishy::brew2:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Dr just came in one more and go home!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedy recovery my friend.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great to hear from you Loy! Rest easy my friend. Don't give nurse Susan a hard time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Good to hear from you Loy, glad things are going well; we will certainly miss you Saturday but will try to send plates for you and Susan.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Mr. Loy

We wish you a speedy recovery and great health.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Praying for a speedy recovery, Loy. Hate I missed you when you brought the fish by to BB Don the other day. Look forward to seeing you soon. Get well soon!


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad to here things are going well. Behave yourself and do not get frisky to soon.
R


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2slick those coordinators are good from Browders to island tha mostly the east side all the west the a rood to west bank at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> 2slick those coordinators are good from Browders to island tha mostly the east side all the west the a rood to west bank at


Just before 3AM, from his hospital bed recovering from surgery on his neck, and he is still thinking fishing!! :sheepy:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just before 3AM, from his hospital bed recovering from surgery on his neck, and he is still thinking fishing!! :sheepy:


That'll be his therapy!

I just want to say a couple things. I had messaged SS a couple times before we came to Beacon Bay. I went down to the fish cleaning shed here one day and introduced myself to him. He immediately offered to give me coordinates of stumps he had marked over the years. I was so impressed with his generosity.

BTW, Loy, it's all in my Garmin now. (after a few failed attempts) Thanks so much.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Those nurses wake you every hour. Hard place to get a good nights sleep.
Glad you are doing OK Loy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Doing fair had a setback due to swallowing, some things want to slip over to airway because of intubation aggravation and swelling.
They won't let me go until that's resolved, couple of more days I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Good to see you posting already, hope your healing process is swift.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Doing fair had a setback due to swallowing, some things want to slip over to airway because of intubation aggravation and swelling.
> They won't let me go until that's resolved, couple of more days I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for keeping us posted. Get well soon!

Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Making progress SS. Good to hear. Take it easy on them!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Get well soon. Lots of little ones swimming around. Going to be great later this year.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers lifted for a quick and complete recovery!! Let us know if you need anything...Take Care!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for prayers and thoughts 
I just first meal since surgery.
Hospital food is delicious!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, it was really great to hear that the problems you were having that made you decide to have surgery (nerve impingement causing numbness in some areas, pain in others, and even loss of function) are obviously already much improved. 
:work:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes... get well soon, Loy!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

You'll be eating real food before ya know it hang in there Loy.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Haven't been on in a while, Loy hope your doing well brother and all is good! Will keep you in our prayers. 
I have been back and forth from west Texas, lost someone very special in my life my grandmother that raised me. So get well and make sure you do what the Dr said.. lol you know how that go's... take care 2cats


----------



## kenbds (Jan 5, 2016)

Get well soon Loy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their support for Susan and I.
Prayers do wonders and I thank you all.
I am back home today shaking off the effects of surgery with good food from the 2cool ff!
It was delicious!
I will be home bound for 3 weeks and some change.

2CoolFishing is a super group of people and i thank you again.

See you on the water, in a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Glad you are home, one step closer to a full recovery.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just saw this.....We will be praying for you too!
Get better soon!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad your home my friend 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad you're home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Alright Loy! 1 step closer! Stay well. Prayers for continued recovery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

When you're up to it, I'd like to hear what your symptoms were, diagnosis, what level of your spine and procedure the surgeon used to fix you up. I had problems with my lower back, L4 L5, spinal stenosis. Surgeon went in and cleaned up bone and tissue around the nerve. Still in recovery mode 2 months later but the back pain is better unless I over do it. I hope you have a speedy recovery.



shadslinger said:


> Thanks to everyone for their support for Susan and I.
> Prayers do wonders and I thank you all.
> I am back home today shaking off the effects of surgery with good food from the 2cool ff!
> It was delicious!
> ...


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy recovery Loy !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

4 Ever-Fish N PM sent on details.
I would like to sing the praises of Dr Norman J Torres who works in both Kingwood and the Woodlands for anyone with neurological problems.
I have been treated by him for the last four of the six spinal surgeries I have had.
These problems are the result of a very vicious type of arthritis and an automobile accident when I was 19 years old.
Dr Torres is the very best please visit his website and learn more if you need help with spinal or neurological difficulties.
Without his help I would have given up so much in life many years ago and just stayed at home to suffer.
He has enabled me to continue to work, love and have fun in life when I thought it all was over.
He is a gift from God for people like me who needed the best of neurological help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

So glad to here you are home and recovering well. Yes finding the right Doctor for you can mean all the difference in more ways than one.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Quick recovery Lot. God bless

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

